# Protective Mom and Sister



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

My girls have always been a little nippy (not painful, just testing nips) and naturally I knew as a mom Trousers would be protective. Gnome is her sister and helped a lot with the kids which at least for me was surprising - I even thought at one point I might have a second accident litter coming (thankfully that didn't happen). Anyway how long does it take for them to lessen their protective instincts? The babes are active now with open eyes and are about two and a half weeks. They are eating solid but still weaning and I still see mom (and sometimes Gnome) pick them up. I am always cautious going in because I know if she sees me trying to pick one up she is ON MY ASS (er....hand) almost immediately. Is there something I can do to soothe her fears? I've been socializing the kiddos and she knows they come back fine every time. I do not take them all at once (except for cage cleaning). Is there anything else I can do? Or just give her time? Photo of two lil fluffs below







I


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

They are really cute!!! I wish I could help, but I am not experianced with rat litters (thankfully)


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I suggest separating the two adult rats for a week or two after weaning. Handle both the babies and them in the meantime. Hopefully being separated from the babies will calm them down, but I can't tell you for sure


----------

